# Ariens 2048



## accel (Sep 30, 2009)

The blades will not engage. I have checked the PTO switch and it is ok when I pull the PTO switch i can hear a relay pull in but blades will not rotate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the drive belt, make sure it's on all the pulley's and that it is tight.


----------

